# Monster Hunter Tri!



## TwilightV (Apr 29, 2010)

Has nobody here picked up this wonderful game?! If you have a Wii and haven't picked a copy up, DO IT NAOW!


----------



## Lunao (Apr 29, 2010)

I am surprised there hasn't been a thread about this game since it came out.  The best thing to do about a MH3 thread is to organize hunting expeditions, like saying I will be on location X of the hugely filtering server listings from time A to time B, let's hunt.  

also, has anybody used Wii speak for this game?  I want to know if it is any good or if I should just use a keyboard


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 29, 2010)

Got it, but the ol' Wii isn't working, and I'm waiting until I get some money to get it fixed. 
I wanna play it sooooo fucking badly right now. D:


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 29, 2010)

I just got it yesterday.  A friend of mines sent me a copy for my birthday.  I've only been able to play it for an hour or so.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm on it. Often. 

If you wanna play some, hit me up on Skype (nadmenniyi), because the Wii Speak thing is garbage.


----------



## Aden (Apr 29, 2010)

Their ads come on when I'm trying to stream Colbert and Stewart and they ANNOY THE FUCK OUT OF ME because for some reason they decided to COMPRESS the SHIT out of them and then boost the gain to the highest level it could possibly be.

THESE FLOOFS AREN'T HUNTARS! NOW THAT'S SOMETHING WO- *SMACK* SHUT THE FUCK UP AND RESPECT YOUR DYNAMICS GOD DAMN

what was the topic about again


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish I had money


----------



## Ruelle (Apr 30, 2010)

I'v been playing it for 4-8 hours a day since it came out CX I have an addiction I'm proud of, considering all my free time.

On a side note, I still use the Bone Helm for the bunny ears >.>


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 30, 2010)

I just finished all the available 4 star quests and am about to take on Lagiacrus. I really want the Lagiacrus shaped water fountain for my online guest house but need a 3 star commodity to trade for it. D:

I did get a cute Angel Leotard for my Piggie though. X3


----------



## Kesteh (May 1, 2010)

I juggle those god damn cats. With a hammer. Sometimes I kick them to death. 
There's something funny about the way they fly around.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 1, 2010)

Awesome game, I must say.


----------



## Foxstar (May 1, 2010)

I'm on, but mostly single player because I don't want to play with tards. We should do a group.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 1, 2010)

I will be picking it up as soon as I find some extra money. I want to play it sooooooo bad! >___<


----------



## Kesteh (May 1, 2010)

I haven't been online yet. No clue what to expect, so I'll just stick with an organized group. Then again I barely have shit for gear.


----------



## FeralDragon (May 1, 2010)

Despite having MHT since release, I only managed to get my Wii online earlier today. Even then, none of my friends who I was going to hunt with were on, so it was a lonley bit if soloing.

Still, killing raptors with swords the size of cars is fuuuun. >=D


----------



## Kayla (May 2, 2010)

Got my copyyyyy


----------



## Kesteh (May 2, 2010)

That one mission where you have to capture a qurupeco. It pisses me off to no end. I got so close then it summoned a Rathalos. 
Guess what? The Rathalos got pissed off and killed it with firebomb spam. It ignored me and chacha.

Word of advice: Start the mission, go to area 5 and wait. It's only about 1-2 minutes. You'll get a great jagi instead when you fight there.

I hate capturing, i just want to beat the shit out of it with my hammer and be done with it. Everything that can go horribly wrong on this mission has happened. For fuck sake it glitched through a trap and I can't disable it.


----------



## Onewing (May 3, 2010)

I am enjoying this game very much... and also not tried online play for no apparent reason if any of you guys want my code feel free to ask.


----------



## TwilightV (May 3, 2010)

@Kesteh: Yeah that one pissed me off too. I even tried using Sonic Bombs when it attempted to call it. After about a dozen attempts I finally managed to catch it...

Now i'm off to hunt Gigginox, then it's time for the showdown with Lagiacrus.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 3, 2010)

S'why you use dungbombs on monsters that call in friends.


----------



## Onewing (May 3, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> S'why you use dungbombs on monsters that call in friends.



It says on the tin that monsters find them repulsive but also hints that they won't always work, I just try to stop the call.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 3, 2010)

They work for me. :]


----------



## Kesteh (May 3, 2010)

I used a dung bomb and sonic bomb as soon as it called, the jagi didn't seem affected all four times I've used it.
The only time I rushed in to the "bird's nest" area is when it decided to call the dragon that wanted to kick peco's ass instead. Two volleys of fireball spam directly on to the peco killed it.

Finally caught it when i ignored it and smacked the great jagi enough to retreat, then i planned ahead and trapped that set path the bosses follow when they limp away. Didn't stop me from beating its head in after mission completion.


----------



## Houshou (May 4, 2010)

I've been playing it since it arrived in the mail a few days ago. Please add me as a friend!

MHT ID: Y3FEKA

That's right, a possible Russian name for my ID. Yefeka.
(`n.n) ~<3


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 4, 2010)

I've got it, but I'm not enjoying it all that much. I'm stuck capturing the great jagi, and I was literally tearing my hair out after the 6th try. Also, I can't get used to the controls. Looks a good game, though probably not my kind of thing.


----------



## TwilightV (May 4, 2010)

darkumbreon135 said:


> I've got it, but I'm not enjoying it all that much. I'm stuck capturing the great jagi, and I was literally tearing my hair out after the 6th try. Also, I can't get used to the controls. Looks a good game, though probably not my kind of thing.



Not that hard really. Just hit it till it limps then set a trap in whatever area it limps to. When it gets caught pelt it's face with Tranq Bombs and quest complete.


----------



## Kesteh (May 5, 2010)

Great Jagi is the easiest boss. Don't stand directly in front of it, attack his head from an angle or off to the side somewhat.
Kite him around, and if you have chacha then that's better as he switches between attacking you and chacha.
Watch his attack patterns, if he pauses, turns at a certain angle, and keeps doing it then he is obviously switching to someone he doesn't have complete eyesight of.
He'll occasionally bite to his side if you're near his legs but still getting his neck/head. If he turns his body sideways and curls then get out of the way, he's likely tail whipping and does a whip forward then back.
If he's about 15 feet away and turns sideways with a curl then get out of the way ASAP.

When aggro has not been established--meaning this is the first time he's seen you or you've left him alone after running away/just woke him up--he will sit still and roar. This means get close ASAP and beat his face in with a full set of combo swings. This is better with a hammer. Once you do that, step back a bit and predict his moves.
Remember: If he sits still and roars then go and beat his face with a set of swings. It's a free hit.

When he's wounded enough to limp he will flee as soon as he can. All limping bosses do the pause-turn-turn and follow a set path to a cave retreat or area transition.

If he has water dripping from his mouth then place some spiked food to score some free hits---this will not capture him but it can help in setting up a trap with him stunned. However you must anticipate if he's limping or not or you'll waste a trap and tranquilizer.

If he limps and then goes to sleep then you can wipe out the critters near his nest--he will not care about anything once the sleep bubbles appear. If he's not yet asleep then sit still or reenter once you load in.
Clear the critters, place the trap, holster your weapon then walk up to him and hit the minus button on the remote---you'll kick him. With your foot. It's seriously weak damage but it wakes him. Kite him to the trap and throw the tranq bombs at him.

Note that bosses seem to have a 50/50 chance of running away when you clear all the minions until they don't respawn. It's a good idea to sneak a whack or two at the minions first before taking him on.
When it comes to this boss, you must take out the young jagi first. They prance around and do hit-and-runs when the boss is in the same area. They always hit you when you're using an item or potion.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 5, 2010)

I've done it at the third time. I accidently killed him the second time tho xD
Make sure you have anough Tranq bombs with ya, and take a second trap with ya


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

I almost bought this game.

But another game is the last thing I need.


----------



## Nitzleplick (May 10, 2010)

The game and Monster Hunter series in general is difficult. If you like hard games where the game is in the challenge.

Even if you clear every Urgent to the end there is still room to get the best items, defeat the hardest quests without traps/bombs and doing speed runs.


----------



## DivineBovine (May 11, 2010)

Ugh i am stuck on that Hunting the Jaggi quest too..WHY do i need to capture him  Also, add me if ya wanna :3!well..send me a note first >.>


----------



## l33tpower (May 11, 2010)

Ok i accidentally put up a thread in off topics i searched for this topic but i must have over shot it when searching...

Anyways if Yall play online look up jugei thats with a lowercase J. 

and if yall are HR36 or lower send me a message on Yahoo I.M. or just note me im always on the computer since i have a site to watch over constantly...


----------



## Shine the Sableye (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys, i play mh3. I cant be on the computer and wii at same time sadly.

look me up, my name is: shine

and the id thing is : GFRCLY


----------



## Brad_Ry (May 23, 2010)

I play quite often for now.  And now that I'm 6 star quest.  I'm up for generally anything.  Just make sure you pull your own weight.  

Brandon
RM8RKX

also on Skype 
brad_ry


----------



## Kesteh (May 24, 2010)

If I could somehow record my TV i could upload a video of me taking on Jaggi with a poison sword/shield or hueg hammer. Either-or. 

The events for the week of may 23rd have a quest where you kill 4 jaggi for a jaggi head as armor. 
Needless to say I went solo on 3/4ths of the quest due to a derpy teammate with considerably better gear dying and not knowing how to aim. If you have real nice high rank armor and/or weapons and die to a jaggi online, people will look at you funny like I did this guy. The online Jaggi are as weak as offline ones on this event.


----------



## Lunao (May 25, 2010)

Maybe I should post my Monster Hunter ID:  ZV8MGP

I am currently on the 3-star quests


----------

